# Can't hear music on web pages.. NEED HELP!



## kj_slid (Nov 24, 2003)

I had my computer in the shop. I'm getting everything back together. I'm starting my own web design business. I went to a website I have been working on and noticed that the music on the web page wasn't playing. I doubled check the html code and it was fine. I gave a friend the link to the website to see if she could hear the music. She heard it perfectly and so did another friend. I thought it may have been my connection, but I just switched over to net zero and it's not the connection. I have IE 6 on my computer and have had it for a while, I always heard the songs on the web pages. But I switched browers, I downloaded IE 5 and still couldn't hear music, so I installed IE 6. I went to Tools, Internet Options, then to advanced to see if it was enabled to hear music on webpages. It was enabled. So, now I'm stuck. I can't figure out why I can't hear music on web pages. Can someone please help me. Thanks to anyone who can help.


----------



## JayT (Apr 15, 2003)

You might want to have a look at this:

http://www.worldstart.com/tips/tips.php/662


----------



## kj_slid (Nov 24, 2003)

I went there to the site and took a look at my volume control. Everything is unchecked like it should be. I went to control panel and clicked on multimedia and clicked on MIDI. In a box there's three things listed, and one of them is Microsoft GS SW Synth as it is listed on the link you sent me.


----------



## wtxcowboy (May 25, 2004)

on my webpage, if i changed the html tag for a midi from "embed" to "bgsound src" it would work fine for IE. "embed" is used for netscape browsers or so i read, & "bgsound src" is for IE. works great but can't hear the music on firefox anymore  so ck ur html tag to be sure it's not embed. hope that helped!


----------



## kj_slid (Nov 24, 2003)

I always use bgsound src because I use IE. So, I know for sure that that isn't the problem. It's not only my webpages, it's others too. Do you think that it's the sound card? Maybe it's missing a component or something??


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

check device manager for any conflicts. It may be that the technician didn't install the sound properly.


----------



## kj_slid (Nov 24, 2003)

What do I look for in device manager?

Also I just went to a midi site and I clicked on one of them to open in Winamp. Didn't hear anything at all.


----------



## kj_slid (Nov 24, 2003)

I looked under device manager and went to sound, video and game controllers. There is a yellow circle with an exclamation mark beside wav device for modem. Could that be the problem?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

It may might be that the MIDI componet is not installed and the MIDI may be coming from the modem. Reinstall the drivers for the modem.


----------



## kj_slid (Nov 24, 2003)

Are you referring to reinstalling drivers in Device Manager. I clicked on Wav Device for modem, then I clicked on properties, and it has a tab to click on for reinstalling drivers. I clicked on it. Then a window popped up for device wizard so I clicked next. Then, it said to search for better drivers (recommended) so I clicked on that. Then it said windows will search for better drivers ect. Then there's a check by floppy drives, cd-rom, and windows up-date and another one. Then underneath specify location is typed D:\Drivers\Win98SE (from where I used the cd earlier.) Where do I find the drivers for modem? If this is what you were referring to. Hopefully, we are on the right track.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

It wont be from Windows. You should download from the manufacturers site. It will install all the drivers you need


----------



## kj_slid (Nov 24, 2003)

where is that site at?


----------



## kj_slid (Nov 24, 2003)

And what do I look for at the site. Would you mind sending me the link? Thanks.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

You need to tell me that 

Try using Belarc Advisor from www.belarc.com (under downloads). It may show you your modem name. If not you will need to take it out. (Is it a PCI modem?)


----------



## kj_slid (Nov 24, 2003)

The name of the modem is Creative Modem Blaster PCI Value DI5652-1


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

My school servers are not allowing me to see the page.

http://www.creative.com/language.asp?sDestUrl=/support/downloads

Go here and go through the menu. When you get through the first screen, I think it will show you a list. You will need to choose modem or communications device. Then I think it iwll be PCI Blaster Value then teh DI will be the model number.


----------



## kj_slid (Nov 24, 2003)

I don't know if this will help, but I have the Modem blaster cd. I've never used it. The guy at the computer shop gave it to me.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

That should have the original drivers. I would still recommend getting the latest from Creative.


----------



## kj_slid (Nov 24, 2003)

Okay, the link you gave me says page can't be found.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Are you on Windows 98SE or Windows XP?


----------



## kj_slid (Nov 24, 2003)

Windows 98SE.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

scratch that. Click here for the drivers.


----------



## kj_slid (Nov 24, 2003)

I went to this website. http://drivers.soft32.com/driver/download-CREATIVE_Modem_Blaster_Flash56_V_90_Upgrade-22647.html if you scroll down you will see download most popular drivers and mine is listed.


----------



## kj_slid (Nov 24, 2003)

Which site do you recomend?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Creative's (my link)  straight from the source.


----------



## kj_slid (Nov 24, 2003)

Okay, no problem. After I download them, then what is the next step?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

is it a exe file? If so I would recommend closing down your internet, go to device manager and uninstall the modem from there. That way the setup will detect it and install the drivers.


----------



## kj_slid (Nov 24, 2003)

After it downloaded, it said that this supports Windows Xp only.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

it said w98 on the website....

try this


----------



## kj_slid (Nov 24, 2003)

Downloading now. Once it's done, I go to add/remove programs to uninstall modem. Then, set-up the modem and drivers once again correct? I have never installed a modem before, I just hope I can get my connection back.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

The setup will install the drivers for the modem. If you want to be safe you don't need to uninstall the modem, it's just something I do to ensure the system is seeing the modem and using the newer drivers.

For now, just do the setup without uninstalling.


----------



## kj_slid (Nov 24, 2003)

Well, I downloaded the drivers, I didn't uninstall anything. I did what you said and I rebooted. I went to a website that plays midis, still didn't hear it in the background. I went to open midi in winamp, still didn't hear anything.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Do you know what sound card you have? Is it onboard or a PCI card like your modem?


----------



## kj_slid (Nov 24, 2003)

Also, I went back into device manager, and clicked on what I did before. I went to the place under sound, game, and video controllers, where I went to before and saw the exclamation mark which was Wav Voice Modem (I think that's what it was) but it's no longer there.


----------



## kj_slid (Nov 24, 2003)

I don't want to confuse you, Wav voice modem isn't there.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Ignore what I put here earlier.

Can you play any other music files like MP3 and WAV.

Also, and this can be overlooked, is the speakers plugged into the correct socket?


----------



## kj_slid (Nov 24, 2003)

Okay, nevermind. I went to another one of my websites and heard the music in background.  And it played through winamp. So, mission accomplished. 

Now, there's another little minor problem. I have two dial-up connections. See, I got net-zero last night. And I have a month free with them, but I still have my old ISP as well. I can dial through them, but not net-zero now. I was using net zero earlier. And when I installed the modem again, before I restarted it said I had lost my connection and net zero closed. How do I get my connection back with net-zero?


----------



## kj_slid (Nov 24, 2003)

Okay, I got everything going now. I want to thank you for all your help!!


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

:up: Great. Glad to be a service  It's harder when you are not at the troublesome computer.


----------



## kj_slid (Nov 24, 2003)

I agree, but we managed to work together on this and you responded quickly.

There's a question I would like to ask you, you might can help me. I don't know what the guy did at the computer shop, but it has to do with my address bar, when I type in the urls, they are no longer there when i turn back on my computer. they are automatically disappearing, is there anyway I can fix that? I went to tool, internet options, and clicked on the content tab, then clicked on autocomplete. everything is checked. so, I am kind of stuck.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Do you mean when you type in part of an address the rest will come up? He may have cleared your History (the section that remembers where you have been). Also the days amount to clear history may have been changed too. Go to Tools > Internet Options. Under the tab you are in (General), on the bottom where it says History you can change it to 0, which shouldn't delete the history.


----------



## kj_slid (Nov 24, 2003)

Yeah, I'm talking about that. Normally, when you go to your address bar you can scroll down to see what websites you've been to, and I've always cleared it on my own, not automatically. I will see if setting the history to 0 helps.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Yeah your tech guy must have cleared them. Nothing I can help you with there


----------



## ace.banx (Nov 3, 2006)

Sounds like you need to install java. Always go for the easiest option before changing default settings, or reinstalling drivers. If everything else works ok you may just upset the balance and it can spiral from there.
Get java here: http://www.java.com/en/download/index.jsp


----------

